# Midland XT511 22-Channel FRS/GMRS...



## tony2k35 (Mar 26, 2012)

Any reviews on this radio?


----------



## texas_red (Sep 9, 2011)

I got one for x-mas and keep it out in my cabin in the boondocks. It picks up weather info pretty well. The AM/FM is fair, as you'd expect from a low cost radio. I've used it two-way with a Midland handheld walkie-talkie and was surprised to get a clear signal both ways at over two miles. Haven't used the hand crank but expect it woul take a lot of cranking to get much power. The reachargeable battery pack lasts quite awhile, though. 

All in all, I think it's a good unit for limited communications. A good item to keep handy.


----------



## tony2k35 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the review Texas_Red


----------



## Tradecraft (Mar 3, 2014)

tony2k35 said:


> Any reviews on this radio?


The Midland XT511 GMRS Two-Way Emergency Crank Radio is a power packed radio full of functionality. You get GMRS/FRS with privacy codes, FM/AM radio stations, NOAA weather radio with alerts, clock with an alarm, VOX, and a flashlight. There is a Dynamo crank for battery charging capabilities as well as a USB jack for charging a mobile phone. I like that fact that you can use the NiMH battery pack or 4 AA batteries. The initial battery charge time is 24 hours and then 12 hours thereafter which is a little long to charge in my opinion. The radio is simple to set up and use. A shoulder strap is included. Keep in mind that radio performance is based on many factors. Performance can vary substantially based on your location, height, battery strength, etc.

Observations:

GMRS/FRS: In an urban setting the most range I have been able to obtain with GMRS is about 1.5 miles (Yes, I have a GMRS license.) GMRS is 5 watts.

AM Radio: I have been able to clearly receive all the AM stations that I listen to. At times there is a little static on AM stations but that seems to be the case with most AM radios.

FM Radio: FM stations come in crystal clear which I would expect.

NOAA Weather: Works as expected and is very clear. You must program the alert function to provide warnings. It is not set to automatically alert.

External Speaker Mic: Provides clear audio. Feels a little cheap but works.

Flashlight: The flashlight is not a high power blinding light but works well for close range. This flashlight should be a backup to another flashlight. Do not rely on this flashlight as your primary form of light.

Dynamo Crank: My philosophy on the crank is that it is a last resort option because I don't want to accidently break it and would rather have it available for an emergency situation. It works but takes some effort to build up power. The crank feels a little cheap and I am not sure how durable it is over the long haul.

Size: This radio is smaller and more compact than I thought it was going to be. But, I view this as a positive feature since I don't want a big or bulky radio.

Wish List:

- I would like to see Midland have a stronger more durable and rugged case for this model. In its current form the plastic shell feels a little cheap.

- Some of the GMRS frequencies are authorized up to 50 watts of power. I would love to see Midland crank up the output to 50 watts for these GMRS frequencies. That would really add to the utility and functionality of this radio.

Making these two changes would make this a serious "base station" radio.

Overall Assessment:

The Midland XT511 GMRS Two-Way Emergency Crank Radio is a solid radio. I use this radio in conjunction with my Midland GXT1000VP4 36-Mile 50-Channel FRS/GMRS Two-Way Radio (Pair) (Black/Silver). It provides a solid GMRS/FRS communications network with AM/FM and NOAA capabilities. I also include ham radios in my communications set up.

Overall, I recommend this radio for a base station set up. It is not a perfect radio but there are not many "base station" options available.


----------

